# Stewart McKinsey's ERB forum



## ixlramp (Feb 25, 2012)

Stew and his Conklin 10 string.

If anyone wants to register at Stewart McKinsey's ERB forum SubContraBassist.com Forum - Index send me a PM with your email address and username of choice and i can register you in manually and send you a temporary password (i am an admin there). We had to disable public registration due to 20 or so spammers a day joining   It's a very chilled forum, you don't have to have an ERB or subcontra to join.


----------



## Durero (Feb 25, 2012)

It is indeed a really nice & chill place.

With cool instruments like that one


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Feb 29, 2012)

Durero said:


> It is indeed a really nice & chill place.
> 
> With cool instruments like that one



And only handsome people hang out there =)


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 1, 2012)

So true!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey what happened? The domain name expired yesterday. Is he not planning on renewing it? He totally should!!


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm i noticed that too ... hope it's back up soon. As a minor admin i'm not involved with paying for websites etc.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 5, 2012)

Stew's most recent message on Facebook is: "hopes everyone had a great weekend. Finally jumping offline for some rest and music, but I will be back with low frequency foolishness soon! G'night, all!"






Looks like subcontra forum may be closed ... if so i can't think of a better place than here for an ERB community ... there's an ERB thread at Talkbass too but that forum is not so cool.

Perhaps the bass forum here could be labelled or renamed to include ERB? ... admin?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol good luck with that


----------



## Fiction (Mar 5, 2012)

Perhaps new members will stop mentioning djent? ... admin? 

But it would be cool to have more ERBassists Posting here, I've been meaning to get a bass for a while.


----------



## Phalanx (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably can't afford it. Back when Hurricane Katrina destroyed New Orleans he lost most of his basses to it. He couldn't afford to insure them.

So you never know. I hope his financial situation improved.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Perhaps the bass forum here could be labelled or renamed to include ERB? ... admin?



The bass forum has always included ERBs. Given the lack of traffic in that sub-forum I think an influx of bassists would be a good thing. 

Perhaps if a lot of ERB posts come up there will be a reason to relabel/modify the forum name or add another sub-forum. 

Kinda like the evolution of the forum that gave us the ERG sub-forum. Lets get the horses going before we attach a cart.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 5, 2012)

That's very cool Mr.Max.

Hey Scott my dude perhaps you can invite Richard here ... oh i think here's here anyway  Hope your build thread could continue here.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm all for getting more bassists on here. I don't play much anymore, but there's a fine line between an ERG and an ERB, so I learn a lot from ERB threads. And I kind of feel that bassists as a whole are a little more open to new things than guitarists are, which is why we see so many crazy ERB basses, and only recently have seen a lot of ERGs. I could be totally off base with my observation, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm all for getting more bassists on here. I don't play much anymore, but there's a fine line between an ERG and an ERB, so I learn a lot from ERB threads. And I kind of feel that bassists as a whole are a little more open to new things than guitarists are, which is why we see so many crazy ERB basses, and only recently have seen a lot of ERGs. I could be totally off base with my observation, though.



You're not mistaken, bassists in general seem to be far more open and accepting to new technologies and formats. 

Non-tube amps, built in preamps, more strings, different scales, uncommon materials, ergonomic concepts, etc. have been successful in the bass world going back to the 60's, can't really say that about guitarists.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Pratbasses is already here as a member.

I've just seen this by Prometeus Guitars of Italy, apparently it will sell for 'only' 1700 Euros ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> I think Pratbasses is already here as a member.
> 
> I've just seen this by Prometeus Guitars of Italy, apparently it will sell for 'only' 1700 Euros ...



Yeah, I'm pretty certain Prat has a profile here, but hasn't logged on in years. 

I need to see some more "developed" builds from Prometeus, they seem really basic, which is easy on the wallet, but I get this "Roter-esque" vibe from them. It's probably all in my head. I will say, the more I look at his designs the better they look. I probably still wouldn't give them my cash, but I can see them being very attractive to some looking to experiment without going all out.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 5, 2012)

Tom Drinkwater and I were talking a little about maybe me getting an ERB. I need an ERB like I need, well, another guitar.  But again, you can't continue to add higher strings to a guitar, but you can add lower, which means we're playing the same notes as a bass, so I might as well spread out the strings and work on my finger technique.

Oh, and don't think I haven't run through this little scenario in my head:
Wife: "Another one? That has the same number of strings as the last one!"
Me:"No, this one's a BASS."
Wife:"And you don't already have one of those?"
Me:"No, I only have a 5 string bass. This one is different."
Wife:"So you can, like, play more notes that on that guitar with the 10 strings?"
Me:"Uh...what do you want to do for dinner?"


----------



## TapyTap (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, it was interesting while it lasted. I hope Stew gets some rest.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh cool i'm glad you're here too TapyTap


----------



## TapyTap (Mar 7, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Oh cool i'm glad you're here too TapyTap



Thank you for the gracious welcome.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 5, 2012)

i saw this thred and got really excited, then read on and was sad cuz the forum shut down. itd be cool to see an awesome ERB forum like SSO. im a part of TB but the vibe of the boards seem a bit... off to me for some reason. anyways hope this comes back up or maybe we could get more bassist posting. i may have a new ERBD coimg up so hopefully i'll be able to cotribute a little xD.


----------



## TapyTap (Apr 5, 2012)

What might you have in the works?


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 5, 2012)

A nice little Carvin Icon 6 that has been sitting on my local craigslist for like months now. watched the price drop from $1300 to $849 so i think i might jump on it now. will def have some pics up. waiting on an email now xD


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 5, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> im a part of TB but the vibe of the boards seem a bit... off to me for some reason


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 5, 2012)

^yeah, I just go to TB for the pictures. I'm not a member there, but I do lurk quite a bit because there are some pretty sweet builds going on.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> ^yeah, I just go to TB for the pictures. I'm not a member there, but I do lurk quite a bit because there are some pretty sweet builds going on.


 
yeah they do. i joined cuz i was sick of adds haha xD. and i was looking to do some gear purchasing on there as well as the classifieds here have very little to offer on the bass front. i mean there are some good threds and i've learned quite a bit but it doesnt have the same feel as SSO. it's funny cuz im only kind of a guitar player but i prefer the guitar forum more xD. i guess to each his own. but yeah some of the builds there are crazy.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jul 23, 2012)

I miss Stew's Forum... 
Now I'm sad all day...


----------



## TapyTap (Jul 23, 2012)

Scott Fernandez said:


> I miss Stew's Forum...
> Now I'm sad all day...



Title for a new song?


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jul 23, 2012)

TapyTap said:


> Title for a new song?




Definitely could be =) Stew demonstrated that I could write a story with my song titles... I think it would be really funny


----------



## TapyTap (Jul 23, 2012)

Scott Fernandez said:


> Definitely could be =) Stew demonstrated that I could write a story with my song titles... I think it would be really funny



I'll be looking for it.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jul 23, 2012)

TapyTap said:


> I'll be looking for it.



SOON!!!


----------

